# Envision Drivers???? G19LWk



## DFrack (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone have a driver zip for Envision....seems they don't have support any longer!!!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Windows will have the basic drivers in order for the monitor to work.

What problem are you having? Have you updated the graphics card drivers?


----------



## DFrack (Sep 18, 2012)

It does, I am running it as a second for my Gateway Laptop M-6823 with Vista. The highest res the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator driver has is 1280x768 at 60hz which throws off the text just enough that its hard to read, the monitors optimal 1440x900 and I just wanted to load the driver and fix it. I had the file on an older desktop but can find it, used to be a zipped downloadable file from their web site that had every monitors driver in it.....can't find squat now.
Thanks for reply.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

That monitor was made by AOC International for retail through an arms-length chain - MS Update Catalogue says it has a driver -> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...54H4Aw&usg=AFQjCNEStXW3yXYQ_3PaycBX-5Q684XxZA


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

The manual -> http://www.aocdisplay.com/envision/manuals/G19LWK.pdf


----------



## Dieseldavo (Nov 6, 2015)

Get the shareware utility called PowerStrip from EnTech Taiwan.
It will make a new INF monitor file that you can use.


----------

